
Logopony: Smart Logo Maker - arkitaip
https://www.logopony.com/
======
arkitaip
This is an interesting alternative to Logojoy in that manipulating the logo
elements is more streamlined.

Apparently, the AI has been trained on a dataset of professional logo designs.

Unfortunately, there is no way to store several logo designs in a lightbox.

